# My 20 year HO project



## bww3588

Here she sits, after 20 years (im 23 now) working on it with my grandfather, I'm afraid this is all the further it willl get before it has to be cut up and removed from the basement. My grandparents are getting older and probably moving out soon. 

but anyways, here is some pictures,


----------



## bww3588

It started out as a simple 4X8 double oval, then expanded, once...twice...three times...4 times....etc...


----------



## xrunner

I don't understand ... it took 20 years to get to that point? :dunno:


----------



## tjcruiser

I don't see any pics on my end ... just little boxes with a red X.

???

TJ


----------



## bww3588

xrunner said:


> I don't understand ... it took 20 years to get to that point? :dunno:


No, well yes. It has been to that point, ready to landscape, etc, but when I was younger I constantly changed things, added table space, track...what have you. As I got older, I started working, going to college and eventualy had too much stuff to do and not enough hours in a day, and The train had to take a back seat. It's been like it Is in the pictures for about 8 years now.


----------



## T-Man

This does happen a lot. I find those tables on craigslists. Are you going to save it or sell it? 
To save, the mountain probably won't make it, but it looks like a well made table.


----------



## bww3588

T-Man said:


> This does happen a lot. I find those tables on craigslists. Are you going to save it or sell it?
> To save, the mountain probably won't make it, but it looks like a well made table.


Definetly going to keep it. It's one of the things that me and my grandpa built together and both had a passion for. If I sold it and something happened to him, I could never forgive myself. However, between that and all the stuff that I will acquire after he passes, ill probably just buy his house and leave everything in it's natural habitat.


----------



## Dave Sams

If you are lucky enough, you will be able to re start the construciton with another generation.


----------



## bww3588

Dave Sams said:


> If you are lucky enough, you will be able to re start the construciton with another generation.


ALready on that path. My daughter is Just over one and its Thomas this, Thomas that, and she loves to watch thelayout run. I think she is going to be just like me.


----------



## Big Ed

Love the mountain, does it have a name?

What are the plans for the rest of it?
River and town?:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

bww3588 said:


> It started out as a simple 4X8 double oval, then expanded, once...twice...three times...4 times....etc...



That is why I always recommend figuring out the MOST space you can dedicate to your RR and use it.

It is easier to do in the beginning.


----------



## bww3588

Just a town with a pass thru road and a 3 way intersection to main street.


----------



## tjcruiser

Excellent topography on that mountain ... really nice contouring!

TJ


----------



## mwpeber

It looks like you have a nice platform to build a nice complete layout on.

Had you considered the addition of a pair of reversing tracks going through the middle open space so that you can change the direction of the travel of the train around the loop?

It also looks like you have two independent track levels (upper and lower), unless I am missing something? Any inclines?


----------



## bww3588

No, no inclines. Used to have 2 as the upper level would drop back to the lower level, but not enough real estate to make a realistic grade. Last time it was like that, I measured it out it was close to a 30 percent grade or something stupid like that so I elemenated them.


----------



## Big Ed

bww3588 said:


> No, no inclines. Used to have 2 as the upper level would drop back to the lower level, but not enough real estate to make a realistic grade. Last time it was like that, I measured it out it was close to a 30 percent grade or something stupid like that so I elemenated them.



If you ever have to dismantle the layout, cut the mountain in half.
You can always plaster it back together.
Heck you might be able to extract it from the table whole too, to save it.


----------



## bww3588

big ed said:


> That is why I always recommend figuring out the MOST space you can dedicate to your RR and use it.
> 
> It is easier to do in the beginning.


at the time, that was/still is the most space. the layout was never intended to go beyond 4x8 as my grandpa and I started building it when i was 3ish. however, you know as well as I do, its hard to not add to what you already have.


----------



## Southern

I like it. Mine is over fifty and still not finished.
It has been stored for up to fifteen years before. life keeps getting in the way of my trains.


----------

